# Icloud



## berleand (29 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,
J'ai un ipad et j'aimerais utiliser Icloud mais celui ci ne fonctionne pas.En effet tout est correctement paramètré pour que les photos prises avec mon Iphone soient transférées sur mon Ipad mais ça ne fonctionne pas.Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner un coup de main?
J'ai également un Mac 10.6.8,Icloud fonctionne t-il aussi?Merci


----------



## berleand (29 Février 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Bonsoir. Flux de Photos est donc bien activé dans les Réglages de ton iPad et de ton iPhone ? Et l'onglet idoine apparaît bien dans l'app Photos de tes deux appareils ?



Merci pour ta réponse,oui flux photo est bien activé.Par contre comment est représenté l'onglet idoine?Merci


----------



## berleand (29 Février 2012)

Merci pour ton aide,c'est ok ça marche.Merci à toi


----------

